# An Unofficial List of Annual Rainbow Gatherings



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2017)

The following list was taken from a newsletter that was printed at the nationals in 2017. I can't remember the name of it, but the photos I took of it are attached to his post. Here's the translated version for easier reading:

*An Unofficial List of Annual Rainbow Gatherings:*

_These traditions always have exceptions and are never final until Consensus. Call your local lightline or contact friends in the know before assuming these dates are correct for _this _year. 'Full moon cycle' means the gathering will be on the new moon and end on the new moon and it's peak will be on the full moon of the month in question._

*Colorado Gathering*
Typically August (when it happens, which is not always).

*New England Gathering*
Usually the span of the two weekends book-ending Full Moon August.

*Europe Gathering*
August full moon cycle.

*Quebec*
August full moon cycle.

*"Mainebow" Gathering*
Typically August (when it happens, which is not always).

*Nebraska Fall Gathering*
Labor Day weekend through Labor Day

*Heartland Gathering*
Usually the span of the two weeks book-ending the Autumn Equinox

*Washington Gathering*
August or September often with the full moon or equinox in mind.

*Shawnee Gathering*
Traditionally the first fourteen days of October or Columbus Day and the eleven days preceding it.

*Israel Autumn Gathering*
The entire Hebrew month of Cheshvan

*Thanksgiving / Fall Council / SEL*
The fourth Thursday of November and the following weekend.

*Georgia Solstice Gathering (USA)*
December with a focus on the Winter Solstice.

*Black Sheep Solstice Gathering*
Usually the Friday preceding the Winter Solitice through December 26th.

*Hawaii Oahu Gathering*
Late December, every other year (odd years), usually including the period from Dec 25th - Jan 1st.

*Guatemala Gathering*
January full moon cycle.

*Hawaii Big Island Gathering*
Full moon January, with three days before and after the full moon to gather.

*Ocala Gathering (FL)*
February, with a focus on Valentine's Day.

*AZ Love Gathering*
February, with a focus on Valentine's Day. Usually the Friday before V-Day through the Sunday after it.

*A-Cola Gathering (FL)*
March, usually around the first half.

*Texas Spring Equinox Gathering*
Usually spanning the two weeks book-ending Spring Equinox.

*Costa Rica Gathering*
Spring Equinox full moon cycle.

*Israel Spring Gathering*
The entire month of Hebrew Nisan.

*Talladega Gathering (AL)*
Lately, early April.

*Southwest Earth Day Gathering*
April, usually spanning the two weekends book ending the period of April 20th-22nd.

*South Bend Kidz Gathering*
April with a focus on the period of April 20th-22nd.

*Oklahoma Gathering*
Typically the first half of May.

*Midwest Gathering*
May.

*Cumberland Gathering*
Traditionally spanning the two weeks book-ending the May full moon, this year Cumberland family not to gather, and Bluegrass family gathered instead. Repercussions on future Kentucky gatherings are unknown.

*Philly Area Rainbow Potluck*
3rd Saturday of May.

*NYC Central Park Rainbow Picnic*
3rd Sunday of May.

*Oregon Gathering*
Often in Early June.

*Katuah Gathering*
Usually the span of the two weekends book-ending the Summer Solstice.


----------

